# How to convince parents?



## Tia (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi! 
I want to know what you guys think would be the best way for convincing my parents to let me get a tiel? 
I wouldn't be getting if for at least 6 months but if there is any of you that have convince parents when did you do it? Or if there is anyone who has kids what would persuad you to let your kid have a tiel?
I'm so far going for the birthday wish sorta approach!  Any other tips welcome! 

Tia


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Mine was a birthday wish. I used the "no different to a budgie to care for", "they're quieter", "they make awesome cuddly pets", etc type approach. I only convinced dad, mum didn't know about it untill Cookie was actually in the house.


----------



## Tia (Nov 21, 2007)

How did you start the conversation? Where you straight in there are did you let them in gently?


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I was at a bird sale with a friend and my dad, and i just kept saying how cute cockatiels were and how i would love one for my birthday. He pretty much said "we'll see" and then after a couple of weeks of me talking about tiels he gave in.


----------



## Tia (Nov 21, 2007)

I just mentioned it to my mum now, she came in my room and I showed her a pic of someone giving scratches to a tiel and she said it was really sweet. I told her about how many people I know with tiels and that they all love them. I also said that they are as easy as budgies to take care of and that they make great pets. I also sneeked a little 'I would love one for my birthday next year' and she rolled her eyes but didn't say no! 
There could be hope yet!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

LOL!!! I think you would find your parents would enjoy a tiel as much as you. My dad just loves listening to Bailee whistling like an idiot.


----------



## Tia (Nov 21, 2007)

I hope so, I'm so desperate to get one! Even if they don't let me have one I can get one when I leave home and have enough time and space. Maybe if I keep asking them every day for a year or 2...


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

bluesky said:


> I hope so, I'm so desperate to get one! Even if they don't let me have one I can get one when I leave home and have enough time and space. Maybe if I keep asking them every day for a year or 2...



Hehe...keep at it. Do all the research you can-even put together a binder with info and cute pics and leave it somewhere for them to find. They'll have a good laugh, see all the research you did and you won't be there right away so they'll have time to think. Also, take Bea's advice- go with the "weakest to crack" parent. hehe
Glad I don't have to do those things anymore! lol


----------



## Tia (Nov 21, 2007)

Yeah!  Me and my sister did that when we tried to convince them about getting a dog. We left a book with cute pictures and info that we brought from the library on my sisters desk, open on the page about how good dogs were for kids!  Aren't we crafty!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

bluesky said:


> Yeah!  Me and my sister did that when we tried to convince them about getting a dog. We left a book with cute pictures and info that we brought from the library on my sisters desk, open on the page about how good dogs were for kids!  Aren't we crafty!


I did the same with our dog Roxy. They also wanted one too so that helped. They got me two budgies from when I was really little so birds have always been in our house-adding another was..well..normal.


----------



## Tia (Nov 21, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> I did the same with our dog Roxy. They also wanted one too so that helped. They got me two budgies from when I was really little so birds have always been in our house-adding another was..well..normal.


Yeah, I'm making my plan at the moment, so far I'm thinking maybe leaving my 'diary' open on my bed on a page about how much I really want a tiel, then asking after that. 
What do you think? Too obvious?


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Being a parent I think the best way you can convince your parents that your ready for the responsibility of a tiel, let them know how serious you are about getting one doing your research on them and finding out all about them all kids say I want I want...lol I know mine do but seeing that there serious and ready for it is what convinces me


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

It took me over a year to really get anywhere with one. I always kind of nagged that i wanted one and how i'd love to get one. one day a found some one breeding tiels near me, i emailed them and i couldn't not have one. I went out to see the babies after a lot of work like helping out more and begging lol i got them. Their was some fights over it. My mothers Ex hated birds. He got pissed when i brought the budgies cage home. got pisses when i bought the budgies home. Got pissed when i bought them a bigger cage. Got pissed when i brought the rabbit home.(even offered us 200 bucks to re sell him) Got pissed when we brought the tiels home. Only good thing now if i bring anything home is the fact he is now a Ex and can't get pissed lol.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

You are in the same boat as I was in a few months ago, I wanted a tiel like mad. I begged and begged and begged and begged *you get the idea lol*. Anyway I showed them I was really interested and enthusiastic by going and buying a tiel book. I think this was when they finally said, "I'll think about it". I think I'll remember that moment for the rest of my life!  Anyway. like I said on my welcome message to you, Willow has become part of the family now. Dad, especially is very protective towards her and has named himself. My parent have even named themselves "Grandma and Grandad" for Willow...If you do get one, I promise you your parents will love him/her.


----------



## olly&izzy (Nov 30, 2007)

ok, as a parent I agree with the research thing that definetly shows interest. There is a point that turns my yes into a no and that is when yelling begins. When you feel a fight brewing back off it won't help your case. As for my family my daughter wanted a budgie first and had to convince us. Now, we have 5 budgies and are waiting for a teil baby to be weined. Don't give up but let your parents have the time to adjust to the idea.


----------



## Tia (Nov 21, 2007)

Thank you all. I might show them this post when the time comes.


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

it took me ages to convince them they eventually let me get one after 6 months of researching them and proving to them i can look after one and no about them enough to own one. and showing them all the positive points in my tiel book and now both my parents rely like flicky my tiel.


----------



## Mystry Mew (Jul 28, 2007)

I was lucky... I thought it would be nice to have one, but hadn't seriously thought about getting one, since I didn't think I was going to, and then Mom told me about one who needed a home (that was Edy... RIP...), so then we went over to the people's house, and I called Dad, and he was fine with us bringing her home, since the budgies never bothered him. I just had to clean my room first. 

The longest pet it took us to get was Ginger, my sister's dwarf hamster (RIP)... that was kinda funny because she'd wanted a dwarf hamster for years, and we kept saying if she wants one so bad, she should at least find a place for the cage, and that didn't even happen until the last night of March this year, and she had to have a friend help her. She did love Ginger, but seriously needed to get a better sense of responsibility through her head, with always spending nights at friends' houses and stuff.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Well my daughter used to get her own way by saying "Please mum, mum, mum.........awww go on, but why can't I? Please, please, mum, mum, go on mum, all my friends have got one, mum, mum, please please" and on and on and on until I gave in. It's not a method I recommend because it sometimes results in a sore ear!!!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Do a ton of research. I told my parents I really wanted a budgie. My friend had a budgie and he is a really smart bird. So I convinced them and I got a budgie  I did research cockatiels first. 
Then I went to a breeders with my friend seen and held a cockatiel and fell in love. I called and asked if I could get her and they said no. I researched for weeks saying I would like to get one. 
And they said yes but only if you cage him with your budgie. I said thanks but I won't cage him with my budgie, he needs his own cage. I guess that showed them I cared enough to say No I won't get one unless I can cage him separte. My Mom really did not want another cage in the dining room.
My Mom really likes Spike and so does my Dad. They both say they like him because he talks alot  It is probably also because Spike only likes me and will hiss and fake bite if you try and take him away from me  Do a lot of research and make a plan, where will you be in 20-30 years because hopefully your cockatiel will be with you too.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I just had another thought, do you happen to know anyone who owns a cockatiel? If you do offer to bird sit for them if they go on holidays. That's a good way to show responsibility and it would also be a chance for your parents to fall in love with cockatiels.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Do a lot of research and make a plan, where will you be in 20-30 years because hopefully your cockatiel will be with you too.



That's a really good point. Alot of people tend to forget about their animals once they leave to go to college etc.


----------



## Tia (Nov 21, 2007)

Bea said:


> I just had another thought, do you happen to know anyone who owns a cockatiel? If you do offer to bird sit for them if they go on holidays. That's a good way to show responsibility and it would also be a chance for your parents to fall in love with cockatiels.


That's a great idea! In fact I know two people who own a cockatiel! 
I don't know if they are going anywhere any time soon though so I will offer. My mum fell in love with an African Grey in a pet shop because it was so tame, it talked and the pet shop owner let us cuddle him. But she said that we couldn't keep it because we have cats and we would be heartbroken if they got him. Maybe if I go round one of my friend's houses with my Mum (she's the easiest to convince) and she lets her pet her cockatiel (called Cassie, she can do the sounds of the doorbell, telephone and washing machine ) then maybe my Mum will fall in love. I'll give it a go!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

bluesky said:


> That's a great idea! In fact I know two people who own a cockatiel!
> I don't know if they are going anywhere any time soon though so I will offer. My mum fell in love with an African Grey in a pet shop because it was so tame, it talked and the pet shop owner let us cuddle him. But she said that we couldn't keep it because we have cats and we would be heartbroken if they got him. Maybe if I go round one of my friend's houses with my Mum (she's the easiest to convince) and she lets her pet her cockatiel (called Cassie, she can do the sounds of the doorbell, telephone and washing machine ) then maybe my Mum will fall in love. I'll give it a go!


Sounds good. Sounds like Cassie is a boy btw. With some exceptions, boys are the ones that ussually learn how to talk and mimick. Goodluck!


----------



## Tia (Nov 21, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> Sounds good. Sounds like Cassie is a boy btw. With some exceptions, boys are the ones that ussually learn how to talk and mimick. Goodluck!


Thanks! Cassie is actually a girl, they had her DNA sexed, I didn't believe her when she told me but she does lay eggs!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

bluesky said:


> Thanks! Cassie is actually a girl, they had her DNA sexed, I didn't believe her when she told me but she does lay eggs!


hehe- then Cassie's an exception like Laura's Minnie..


----------

